
Chrome 51 has been released, HTTP/2 is disabled for most sites - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/day-google-chrome-disables-http2-nearly-everyone-may-31st-2016/?hn
======
dang
Please don't post obvious duplicates.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11695824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11695824)

